# Amall Drill Press Ideas



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Any ideas on a *small *drill press? I am getting rid of my Minicraft because it's cumbersome, requires a power supply that takes up bench space and I've already retired my Minicraft table saw. I like my Proxxon table saw very much, so I am considering a Proxxon drill press TBM115. Is this a good choice or is there something else I should consider that's about the same size and price range? Comments and ideas welcome.*ll *


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got the Proxxon drill press and I like it.  Now, keeping in mind this is the first drill press I've had, if there's something better out there, I wouldn't know.  But I don't know how I got along without this thing.
 
Burl


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

In my opinion, the finest small drill press made is from Cameron Precision:


http://www.cameronmicrodrillpress.com/presses.html


It's supposed to be able to handle drill bits down to 0.006" diameter--yes, six-thousandths of an inch--but I haven't tried anything smaller than a #80 in mine.  In several decades of hard use, it has never let me down.  Be advised, though, that these units are now _truly_ pricey (I got mine more than thirty years ago, when they were cheap).  












Dawg


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Dawg,


Thanks for the reference. There's a cameron on Ebay, which I'm following and will bid on later in the week. I noticed that when I look this drill press up on line, they NEVER mention prices, which always scares me off. Although the one on Ebay is used, it seems complete and in good condition. It might be a bargain.


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

You're welcome.
Thirty-plus years ago, mine cost $150.  Last time I checked (more than a year ago), the published price was about $600.  Now, price isn't even published...but you can request a quote direct from the website.  You might want to do that, just to calibrate your maximum eBay bid.
Good luck with the bidding.


Dawg  


P.S.  Almost anything can be fixed except a bent spindle.  Ask the seller what the runout is.
P.P.S.  I just took a look at that listing.  It has a Jacobs chuck (like mine) not the high-precision optional one.  Could be a good deal.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a cute one I got from the tool truck. It's blue, but doesn't say "Binford." I last saw it in William's garage /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Carl 

MIke Moore has a Cameron that his wife gave him as a 10th anniversary present. It still works as good as the day he got it more than 10 years ago. I used it a few times in his shop. On that basis, I bought one myself about a year ago. It cost several $100s, but I figure I will never have to buy another small drill press before I die. It is an industrial grade machine produced for that market. It is not built for the mid-level hobbyist market. I got the motor controller from them as well. The first controller didn't work. I got a replacement from California within less thhan a week along with a UPS call tag to return the defective one on their nickel. IF you call them, they will discuss anything you like; they want satisfied customers, not folks who think they paid too much for somethinig. Cliff Ward is another happy user of this drill press. 

I think it is one of the best investments I ever made. BTW, I did not by the CNC version. 

Cheers 

Jim


----------

